

Modding a laptop's heatsink for better performance - Hacking/DIY at its best - jakeonthemove
http://jakeonthemove.com/upgrading-the-elitebook-8530-making-the-heatsink-extension-part-9/

======
DanBC
>I also added a small aluminum heatsink I had to the south bridge – the chip
is under the speaker box, and there was enough space, so why not.

Because you're blocking airflow in an already confined space, thus helping
kill the machine?

> and I haven’t seen anyone do anything like this,

hmmm, people with an EEE PC 701 4G sometimes would add shims to the single
massive aluminum heatsink under the keyboard, to help with heat and prevent
(as you mention) flexing keyboards.

I'd be interested to see what you could do with copper mesh and copper sheet -
that'd avoid the need for drilling. (I mean this politely, but your drilling
was AWFUL!!)

~~~
jakeonthemove
There is no airflow around the south bridge - it's under the speaker box.

I know the drilling was awful :-) - I used an 800 Watts power drill with 1.6mm
drill bits (that thing fits 14mm bits!), didn't have anything else. In the end
it works fine.

A sheet and a mesh is a good idea, but it would take too much work and the
heat transfer would be impacted - I specifically drilled the holes so that the
copper sheet is cooled by incoming air, therefore acting like an additional
(large) fin for the heatsink.

